# American AutoStop unit for sale.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just posted an add in the Classifieds for an AutoStop overrun brake unit.

It's American and fits all 2" square hitch receivers. Compatible with folding American 'A' frames like Blue-Ox and Roadmaster.

As the rules and regs are getting tighter on towing and it's unlikely I will be able to afford another RV it's gotta go.

Ray.


----------

